

Muslims 'warned in Fatwa not to live on Mars' - wikiburner
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/middleeast/unitedarabemirates/10649939/Muslims-warned-in-Fatwa-not-to-live-on-Mars.html

======
fexl
And no BASE jumping either.

